

Ask HN: Is there a database of Hacker news posts that I can download? - rgovind

I want to download hacker news posts and support instant search on top of it. I saw that there was one such database before...but downloading is disabled now.<p>Do hacker news TOS even allow downloading and making a copy of the database?
======
xauronx
Why dont you use <http://www.hnsearch.com/>

I guess if you really want to you can use their API to download posts.

------
unholygoat
they're out there.. just a matter of convincing someone to give u a
copy...opendata/easily downloadable wise i high doubt it other than for
specific terms/posts/people

